# Anyone going...



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

This is my favorite show venue in this area...

http://ch.infodog.com/prm/1262/prm1262.pdf#pagemode=bookmarks


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Sorry I am in PA.


----------

